# Works in progress



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Here are some pix of a group of laminates i am working on. Can't really see the laminations from the pix, but as i finish them i will post more pix. Woods include American Chestnut(reclaimed from an old barn), curly cherry, cherry, walnut, cocobolo, bamboo, birds eye maple, curly maple, and khaya mahogany. I have also made some brass/walnut pins for the handles, that don't really show up well in the pictures. The ergos are my own design that i am calling 'fleur de sling', for lack of a better name at this time. They fit the hand like a glove. Enjoy!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice. Are those all for yourself?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good work Flippinout! Very nice lams Bud. Flatband


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback.


As for the comments from USA slingshot, you might want to check who you copied, as the design of mine in question is fundamentally copied from Flatband's Chief AJ WRS slingshot. Fortunately for all, i only make slingshots for myself and friends as a way to decompress from a stressful job. There really is nothing new under the sun (especially when it comes to something as simple as a slingshot frame) and to think that a design as simple and plain as what is in question to be proprietary is, in my opinion, self -aggrandizing and silly. Regardless, you have no fear of competition from me, just do you due diligence when assuming you have a unique and patentable design.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Thats why I stick with natural forks as there seems to be too much of a concern lately for who's frame belongs to who ?









When I was a kid I had a board cut I made with the help of my grand uncle and I didnt even know that others made these nor did there exist a specific pattern.

Strange thing is that I have been tempted to make myself a board cut for old time sake, but this competitive "my frame your frame" thing is very off putting. So if I ever make one I wont post pics of it to avoid someone laying claim to some design. Not that there could be because my slingshots dont even use over the top attachments But you never know..

While there are copy cat slingshot makers/sellers I've seen on ebay one I doubt everyone is into this...

Nice work on your slingshots flippinout, truely nice work..


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Watch for the finish, because I liked the earlier you showed us


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

flippinout said:


> Thanks for the feedback.As for the comments from USA slingshot, you might want to check who you copied, as the design of mine in question is fundamentally copied from Flatband's Chief AJ WRS slingshot. Fortunately for all, i only make slingshots for myself and friends as a way to decompress from a stressful job. There really is nothing new under the sun (especially when it comes to something as simple as a slingshot frame) and to think that a design as simple and plain as what is in question to be proprietary is, in my opinion, self -aggrandizing and silly. Regardless, you have no fear of competition from me, just do you due diligence when assuming you have a unique and patentable design.


I agree silly it is if your looking for a name for the slingshots on the ones in the first picture,my initial thought when I first saw them was of an ant. How about (formica rufa) a southern wood ant or horse ant.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like the ant design; it's really funky. I dunno about USA Slingshot's comments; the others are relatively common slingshot designs.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

I didn't mean to start a comotion. My concern was your making an exoic wood laminate design that resembles ours. That's what ours are and that's why I jumped to conclusions. I'm sorry, nice work keep it up.

@nico... There are pleany of designs out there, what I like to do is find my favorite designs(pick 2 or 3) and put what u like about them together. And if your a constant forum user u should know if there are any like that already. I'll encourage you and everyone else to make yourself a good desgn an to do it for fun!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I like that fleur-de-lis pattern; I haven't seen anything like that. Very interesting and Go Saints!

I'm with Nico (again); my naturals are safe from the drama. I'm getting to where I don't enjoy this forum anymore because of it.

DH, your avatars started strong with the 50's Coffee Lady and continue to get stronger on a constant basis. Is that a self-portrait?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ha! I was teaching a class the other night, and noticed that one of my students was doodling. Originally the hand holding the slingshot was making an obscene gesture. I liked it so much, I asked him to erase the finger and put a slingshot in the hand for me. Too bad you can't see the detail on top of his head, it features a rooftop patio complete with pool, potted plant, and stuff. And there is a really tiny man with a lawn mower shaving my chest. Ha ha! I think my students do a lot of herbal recreation.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I am going to get on the soapbox for a moment for personal and selfish reasons, so please bear with me.

I make and shoot slingshots because it brings me joy. It is simple, fun, pure, and relaxing. I am an enthusiast. I came to this forum because i don't have fellow enthusiasts in my area to share this passion with, i am sure that this is the case with many of the users here.

I post pictures of what i am making to show other enthusiasts what i have done and as a way of sharing my love of the sport and craft. If i were to consider selling my work, the cost would be ridiculously high as i spend inordinate amounts of time carefully and lovingly bringing the wood back to life. So the consideration that i could in anyway hurt someone's business by simply crafting an item out of love and therapeutic necessity is ridiculous.

Enough said. At present, i doubt i will share my works on this site again, though i truly regret that this is the case. Perhaps if there were a discussion group titled "for non profit enthusiasts only' where shooters and craftsmen could showcase there work simply to share their skill and craft, much of the BS could be mitigated.

As to the statement by USA that i have copied their exotic hardwood. Please get yourself up to speed on what is exotic. Do cherry and walnut trees not grow in your woodlot next door?? Beyond that, do you feel that competition limits the level of your participation in an industry or does it grow an industry whereby you may profit even more? Think about it- that is a foundation of the free market economy for better or worse. Seems like shooting yourself in the foot don't it? Sorry for getting back on my soapbox, i tire of money and competition being the primary motivating factor for any movement in todays world. What ever happened to doing something for the shear joy of being engaged in the process??

Thank you all for your patience and understanding.

And seriously- how about a place on this forum where we can showcase our craft without the BS of "this is mine...you can't...you shouldn't..."??!! Call it " The Passionate craftsman corner" "No whiners, only winners", "doing it for fun"..... you get the picture.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Amen Flippinout.

I love this site, since i found it just a few months ago i've made several boardcuts of both my designs and others. This is supposed to be fun. It seems like every other thread on this forum ends up in this type of bickering.

If this same issue continues to be argued on every other post this site will go down the tubes in a hurry.

Is their this much of the same type of bickering on other forums like jacks shed? just curious.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Flippinout i love your woodworking skills and you make a very nice slingshots. Half the fun is make them and the other half is shooting them. I think i have been a big cause with alot of the moaning going on here but i too like to share what i've made with other fellow enthusiasts.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

go on sharing! this is what a forum is for!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Im down with this Copying design BS too... im considered one of the lurkers I guess but im pretty sure ive done and video'd more than any of the "actives" i never get a decent responce so i don't bother posting anymore this forum is now just a showroom(To flog) two forked peices of multiplex that each and everyone is trying to claim as unique. The problem was not started by lucifer93 it was the fact that were trying to sell stuff to each other that frankly each and every "other" could just create themselves ebay buy and sell the world.... In fact i mite head over to ebay to lurk there could be a good topic on what varnish to use or how to rig some naturals up. peace (In fact irony is we are nearly arguing with each other now) the mood has definatly swayed.... Out of interest USA how many of them have you sold?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I have never sold a slingshot. Just give them away, trade, and to the dismay of my wife have enough lying around to arm a small nation. I like things that shoot, beautiful wood, and woodcraft. Slingshots satisfy, especially with two young sons underfoot. My 3 year old shoots and makes his own slingshots out of anything fork shaped. I also make wooden bows and tool boxes, in addition to furniture and boats. I find peace and calm shaping wood. In a world full of chaos, a stressfull career and young children, slingshots and woodcraft are better than pills or a bottle. That is why I am up in arms about the copycat issue. Slingshotforum.com was a campfire of like minded folks I feel a kinship with, albeit virtual. Bickering about thing that are fundamentally irrelavant and founded in insecurity and lack are a put off. We all come here for the love of the hobby and its importance in our lifestyle. I am certain 99% of users agree. My 2cents!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Joerg, are you getting the message? If this site becomes a showcase for ambitious would-be entrepreneurs it will be dead in no time.

Nico, Jmplsnt, Gopher, Lucifer, and, most of all, Flippinout: I am with you. There are other forums. Let the businessmen have this one if they want it. I too am growing weary of the b.s.!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I am curious of this "bickering" that goes on in the Jacksshed forum. I've been there for a decent while and haven't seen anything that bad. Yes, I love that forum as it is almost my mindset turned into a forum, but again, I know not of what you are talking. Fish even allows other catapult vendors to openly flog their products on HIS forum in an act of tolerance that is tantamount to taking money out of his own pocket just to keep the peace. I don't know how much more open-minded it can be than that.

Flippinout, I liked your catties and added the pic of them on the deer skin to my pictures collection, now over 3,000 strong. Again, I like that fleur-de-lis for several reasons. I like the looks of those double-ambi's and it reminds me of DH's Boston Blacky and a few others I have seen whose names escape me presently (makers please don't be offended).

You build wooden boats? I would like to see some pics of some of the other wood stuff you come up with if you don't mind. For years I spurned wood for most everything, being a metal and plastic guy. Now I find the greatest satisfaction in a well-balanced natural with linked chain bands.

Luxor, I have replied to some of your posts. Some posts are destined to recieve more action than others but I do know what you're saying.

Finally, to quote flippin "and to the dismay of my wife have enough lying around to arm a small nation"--absolutely priceless, 100% in line with what I do (along with giving them to new enthusiasts/trading with a few other makers), and the words of a man who is at peace and contented with what he is doing for himself. Keep at it and keep us posted of your endeavours.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

sorry if it was misunderstood. i was using Jack shed as an example to the contrary of this site...no bickering there.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

flippinout said:


> As to the statement by USA that i have copied their exotic hardwood. Please get yourself up to speed on what is exotic. Do cherry and walnut trees not grow in your woodlot next door?? Beyond that, do you feel that competition limits the level of your participation in an industry or does it grow an industry whereby you may profit even more? Think about it- that is a foundation of the free market economy for better or worse. Seems like shooting yourself in the foot don't it? Sorry for getting back on my soapbox, i tire of money and competition being the primary motivating factor for any movement in todays world. What ever happened to doing something for the shear joy of being engaged in the process??


flippinout, i tried to say i was sorry and the exotic woods made me feel like you copied my design. but you came back with insulting our slingshots, i dont like going off on people but when i saw you made fun of our slingshots it made me mad. we have never used cherry or walnut, try blood wood,canary wood,leopard wood, and purple heart. before you go criticizing our buisness how about you look into it first. honestly, i just wanted to say i was sorry i criticized so quick but u had to make it a big deal


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I would appreciate if you keep posting, I enjoy seeing your work, so nicely done. I same as you, make wood bows and recently slingshots, for the same reason as you, just for fun. I like seeing all the designs and different levels of finish. From a practical standpoint, all you need is a fork, the various board cuts are just fun. Having read many posts by USA slingshots, I have experienced that the two young guys that make slingshots are very positive and friendly with their comments. It had crossed my mind that possibly a separate sub forum would be good for those of us that just like to try new designs and craft for fun. It was mentioned the last slingshot I posted looked like one of Hogans Castings. I did not know it, I drew it up by measuring my hand, but like you said, It is a simple object, easy to trip over prior geometry. I post on the forum, and read the forum, for one reason, to share ideas. Not being a knife maker I am interested is see the detail for working with the rivets, parts, installation, finishing, etc.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

mx, i love your slingshots. i honestly hope i can make slingshots like you one day. seriously, they are AMAZING


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> I am curious of this "bickering" that goes on in the Jacksshed forum. I've been there for a decent while and haven't seen anything that bad. Yes, I love that forum as it is almost my mindset turned into a forum, but again, I know not of what you are talking. Fish even allows other catapult vendors to openly flog their products on HIS forum in an act of tolerance that is tantamount to taking money out of his own pocket just to keep the peace. I don't know how much more open-minded it can be than that.


Jmp,

Open bickering never goes on in jacksshed as it is part of the agreement we made to become members of the shed.
However that does not mean that some members do not generally get along, when some people dont quite get along?
For example some of the egotists "I'm the expert by theory types" and those that base their posts from real catapult/slingshot hunting experience of disdain each other. My solution is to not interact with an individual that for some reason or another has chosen to snob me because of some self imagined superiority.

Lets be real.. These are homemade rubber powered projectile weapons with variations both practical, rustic and aesthetic, so why not enjoy that variety that can be displayed in their creation? Who cares if they are made with exercise bands, or surgical tubing or chained rubberbands? They all work and all have been proven lethal in every sense of the word by those who are truly dedicated hunters with these home made weapons.

The information that we have from our slingshot/catapult forefathers comes to us from actual hunting i.e. taking game with their poor humby made slingshots with either red innertubes, or chained bands, pallet bands or whatever. They hunted out of necesity to feed themselves and siblings alike( I know my grandfather did this) these forefathers didnt know about ballistic gelatine, or chronographs or otherwise doubtful they'd have wasted their time shooting gelatine or using a chrony if they had it when they needed to put meat on the table. They just knew if the rubber had a good stretch and snap that it would make a good slingshot, amno weight for killing was something that came with experience.

There's beauty in diversity Id say that we can all try agree on at least that much and use it as a common ground...


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

My last word on this thread..

To Flippinout: It takes a big man to apologize and the USA Slingshots guy did apologize to you and I'm wondering if you read his apology in the open forum before you decided to soap box and sling a few more his way, we all have a right to vent but if a person apologises at least for me I will drop it.

We have to all learn to roll off the slights that come with internet communication, none of what we say to each other in typing is ever the same as when we're all together in person talking about slingshots where expressions can read within a person's face.

What I said before about the "your design my design issue" stands, that is off putting and USA Slingshots guy is not the first I saw this nor was his that bad in comparisson to others I have seen.

My point he apologized big man to do so and you two should just shake hands and let it go at that, there's so much more to enjoy in this forum than waste your thoughts or feelings on these haphazzard slights.

Peace 
Nick


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

This is a slingshot, it's a forked stick, it's made of wood, it's shaped like the letter *Y*,* ALL* other slingshots are derived from this. Slingshots are supposed to be fun, they are rapidly becoming not fun. I try to sell a few on ebay because I'm out of work and a few extra bucks would be nice, and I enjoy making them more than I actually like shooting them. If I ever get the tools so that I can make decent boardcuts I will try to sell them too, they will also be based on the letter* Y* if they appear to look like anyone elses I'm sorry that wont be the case, but don't worry I almost never sell one anyway....Reality check, they are a forked stick add rubber have fun. 
If you want to turn slingshots into a buisness go for it, but don't forget what ever you design that you think is so coool and unique has probably been done before and the reason you make them the way you do is because you liked what someone else did and built on it...and if you want to talk to who came up with what design first, maybe you should get on the hotline to God because in the end all designs have all ripped off a idea by him.

Now back to our regularly schedule thread, Nice slingshots Flipinout keep up the good work


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Agreed I think I may have gone in a bit gungho yesterday.. Long day at work my appologies to all members and from this point forward no more ranting .


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> Joerg, are you getting the message? If this site becomes a showcase for ambitious would-be entrepreneurs it will be dead in no time.


I am just a mod here, not the site owner. But I think Aaron would agree with me that this forum is open to anyone and this won't change.

Regarding copies, I have expressed my opinion already. I think if someone shows a picture of a unique, new slingshot design (not a generic one) and states that he does not want others to copy it without permission, then it is a gentlemanly thing to respect that wish.

I will, however, never delete a thread or a picture of any such unauthorized copies. After all, it is legal to copy even patented products for your own, non commercial purposes.

The only thing I WILL delete or edit is unappropriate language or personal attacks.

Such disputes about clones are unavoidable, I think, and we will have to live with the issue. It happens in the other communities that focus on self made weapons as well. Bow makers, knife makers, it is all the same. Showing off your work "inspires" the copy cats. As a commercial maker you have to accept that, there are enough people that don't want to or can't make their own one and will buy it eventually.

Still, I think it is more respectful to ask if you want to make a copy. If you treat others with respect, you will receive their respect in exchange. It is worth it.

Jörg


----------

